# ????!!!!what do you want to see next???!!!!



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi everyone
as some of you know i like doing fake rock backgrounds and after doing my A.C one....http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/675004-assassins-creed-custom-background.html
i decided to do all my t viv this way each one having a different emblem on

so....
i'm going to start another fake rock background this weekend...so i thought i'd do a poll to see what everyone wants (and because i cant make up my mind:blush

1.gears of war.....this one seems to be popular











2.thundercats.....one of THE best cartoons ever











3.jurassic park.... JP is just awesome










4.hellboy.... superb comic









or if there is anything else just let me know

PLEASE VOTE!!!


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

JP's been done... amazingly

try bettering it, if you feel up to it :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/457201-jurassic-park-viv-another-fake.html


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

Quake!


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

it cant end in a tie:gasp::gasp::gasp:



cbarnes1987 said:


> JP's been done... amazingly
> 
> try bettering it, if you feel up to it :whistling2:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/457201-jurassic-park-viv-another-fake.html


thats looks good......
but that sounds like a challenge:whistling2:






GeckoD said:


> Quake!


or quake....










any others on quake?


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

I want to do a jurassic park viv. like the t-rex pen :2thumb:
But your quicker lol c'mon ave been at mines for months now and still nowhere lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Swain86 said:


> I want to do a jurassic park viv. like the t-rex pen :2thumb:
> But your quicker lol c'mon ave been at mines for months now and still nowhere lol


i've got a t-rex in my tank...

















and now its in the t-rex pen...


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

:lol2:


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

apart from the t-rex is there anything in that viv?

i want to see a jp one:2thumb:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> apart from the t-rex is there anything in that viv?
> 
> i want to see a jp one:2thumb:


yeah there is a chameleon in there...um......somewhere:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

And the winner is...................JURASSIC PARK!!
thanks to everyone who voted :notworthy:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/682265-jurassic-park-custom-background-design.html


----------

